# any ideas to light a haunted trail?



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Assuming that there's no electrical outlets nearby, having lots of flashlights and Malibu lights (you can find 'em cheap at Home Depot) is one way you can do it.


----------



## Sirus (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree, unless you want to spend a lot on extension cords...

-Sirus Squire, the Vampire Hunter

PS-Can anyone reccomend a name for team of bounty hunters? If you do, plz pm me. thnx!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I would use those bamboo torches, maybe they are clearanced this time of year. Other than that, perhaps glow sticks lining the trail or bundled together and have something reflective behind them to help throw the lite out.


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

I like both the light stick and bamboo torch ideas. The torches throw out a lot of light so you can probably space them a bit farther apart.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

How about those lights that run on battery that you can push on and off? I've seen 4 packs for $10. You could attach them almost anywhere or just lay them on the ground.

"The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


----------



## osullys (Oct 15, 2003)

You could use the outside solar lanterns. They're meant for gardens and stuff. The sun charges them during the day, and the light up at night. Wouldn't have to worry about batteries either. Plus they look cool as lanterns.


----------



## Sirus (Sep 17, 2003)

solar lanterns.. thats sounds really kool


-Sirus Squire, the Vampire Hunter

PS-Can anyone reccomend a name for team of bounty hunters? If you do, plz pm me. thnx!


----------



## screamingjaw (Oct 6, 2003)

How about old fashoned luminares, The candle in a bag kind? I have found the large emergency candles (10 for $1)at a dollar store. White paper bags with a drawing or stencil on then glow quite brightly. Put sand in the bottom of the bag and settle the candle in the center. Of corpse if you have a good supply of pumpkins and enough time to carve them that would be my choice.

Don't drop the Jacob's Ladder!


----------



## Xandon (Sep 22, 2003)

the solar lights don't last all night...probably 5 hours MAX if that....and tend to be quite expensive...I have about 6 in my garden but they cost me an arm and a leg....and you said you're looking for inexpensive...

what about taking christmas lights (everyone has miles and miles of those somewhere! you could even borrow some from a neighbour!) and trail them along each side of the path and putting white paper bags with black pumpkin faces drawn on them with a marker, or words drawn on them like "beware" "dont" "go" "in" "there" or "come" "right" "this" "way" (one word per bag) and then cut a hole in the bottom to allow the christmas lite to sit in the bag and weigh it down with a couple rocks inside the bag. 

thats the best most inexpensive thing I can think of....how long is the path?

"a pumpkin tree!"
"NOO! A Halloween Tree!"


----------



## Mazemaker (Nov 3, 2003)

I know this is a little late but I just joined the site. What we used on our haunted trail was 2 different types of lights. one was the standard illuminary, a candle set inside a 2liter soda bottle with the top cut out and filled with sand. The other was a whole mess of pumpkins that we carved. A hole was tapped out of the bottom to hold the candle in place. The candles would last 3-4 hours depending on the wind.

Mazemaker


----------



## roadkill (Nov 5, 2003)

Well im new to this sight and just want to say that I 
think this is awsome. And yes we are workin on next 
years also. The lighting in the forest: Tell ya how
we did it in our grave yard and it gave us just enough
light to show the REAL tombstones that we used. We 
went to one of those tool sales that only come around twice
a year and they had some shepards hooks for 99 cents and
then we took lanterns that we bought from FAMILY DOLLAR
for 2.00 each. We filled them with the oil that keeps bugs away
and they did and awsome job. They give you just enough light 
to see to get around but not enough to give things away. We are going to use a haunted forest next year also so any pointers that anyone has let me know. We have put on a haunted barn for 3 years now and im already workin on next years. Hope this helps ya out.

NEVER WASTE GOOD ROADKILL


----------



## stroker (Feb 27, 2011)

*lights*

we use flashlights l.e.d with the lense painted with red nail polish just to dim it out some.......works great.....plus the battery last all season.....with do ask for a 5 buck deposit on them.......some people do walk off with them....


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I am from high in the mountains where everyone owned acres and acres of property. Given our heavy Irish Immigrant influence Halloween was always big up there, but on nearly any autumn night, if you overlooked the valley, you would see all the little glowing lanterns strung up along everyone's drive or around the house. In that type of environment, it works really well to get some nice lanterns (Wholesale on Ebay is CHEAP) and add some individual battery-operated LED lights inside of them. You can get the flickering lights as well, to simulate flames (Though to be honest,a lantern does not normally flicker) but just stay away from things like battery operated tealight candles and the like. Those are meant for ambiance and do not produce nearly the light you need. As for ground lighting, get some of the little Jack-O-Lanterns and if extension cords are not an option, put in some battery operated lights. These can very effectively light a path in my experience. Hope this helps.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2011)

I personaly like the Chem Light option (Light sticks.) They "burn" for 6-8 hours and work great for "mood" lighting. You can by the standard green, or you can go the orange, red, yellow or blue route. Either way that thats what i would do. Run them every 10 to 20 feet (alternating sides every 5-10) and toss another couple above the path for good measure. Suspended by fishing line I can imagine it would be a great haunt.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow 9 years between replies!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2011)

lol, You know I hadn't even noticed. Too funny... 

Edit to my post... If you haven't figured it out by now, I don't think I can help you.


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the bamboo torches idea too. If you have the time, witches jars are pretty nifty and thrifty. Start rinsing and collecting those glass jars now though. A little black acrylic paint on the inside bottom, splatter black, green brown inside, maybe some silver on the back of one outside to reflect light, place a votive inside...spooky looking.


----------

